# Hello from Eastern WA!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum Emily!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Emily! 
ARe you at Central? you sound like one busy lady. Don't know how you do it all, but being young helps. I am from WA (Bellevue) , too. A native. Folks out there don't understand that Eastern WA is a whole 'nother world from Western WA. But it doesnt' matter. We all love horses!

photos?


----------



## wbz (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Emily and welcome! I'm right below you, in Oregon


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello fellow Washingtonian! I seen you joined the other forum as well! I am from the Northern part of the state right in the middle of the east and west sides about 40 minutes from the CAN border! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Emily 
nice to meet you. what level are you in ice dancing? 
my daughter used to be in figure skating when she was younger
she now looks after her coaches kids 

Would love to see some pictures of your horse?


----------

